# Gas Flex running through the wall of fire place



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

I was at a house the other day that we had run power to a fire place for a natural gas insert to be retrofitted into, a Regency brand unit. This is and old house with a brick fire place, so the unit that went in is not a zero clearance type ( it gets hot around the outside of the box ) the installers removed the last two gas nipples and a 90o that ran to where the unit is and put the gas flex running from inside the fire place insert through the metal wall of the insert and put the shut off on the pipe in the old fire place box. I thought this was against UBC requirements ? I am concerned that you can not shut the gas off at the valve ( because it is now inaccessible ) and that the flex may get cut running through the metal enclosure. Does anyone have a UBC code section I can look at that addresses this ?


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

I just did My own. could have done gas tight,chose not to. 3/4" black iron to
I/2" at fixture. CHROME KEY SHUT OFF more than 12" past jamb. We hava an Eichler home[post and beam,lots of glass. Already ran galvy pipe along the roof. Large enough chimney chase for Me to work in. Played Santa.


----------



## j_builder (May 10, 2008)

acrwc10 said:


> I was at a house the other day that we had run power to a fire place for a natural gas insert to be retrofitted into, a Regency brand unit. This is and old house with a brick fire place, so the unit that went in is not a zero clearance type ( it gets hot around the outside of the box ) the installers removed the last two gas nipples and a 90o that ran to where the unit is and put the gas flex running from inside the fire place insert through the metal wall of the insert and put the shut off on the pipe in the old fire place box. I thought this was against UBC requirements ? I am concerned that you can not shut the gas off at the valve ( because it is now inaccessible ) and that the flex may get cut running through the metal enclosure. Does anyone have a UBC code section I can look at that addresses this ?


We worked on some remodeling projects,some we installed blk iron with wall/floor log lighter,others with gastite flex. Is the flex bonded? Here's some info on the flex> http://www.gastite.com/page.php?pg=code_approvals&idlink=link6


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

What did the Two inspectors say at sign off????


----------



## acrwc10 (Dec 10, 2006)

Driftwood said:


> What did the Two inspectors say at sign off????


 Only one inspection, at rough in. I wanted to know if we were going to have an issue with the final because of this gas flex. I have heard a lot of guys say the flex can't run from the inside of the unit to the outside of it, but not any code sections and I see all of them hard piped into the box then the gas flex is inside the box no edges to rub on.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Codes vary from one municipality to the other.I'm state licensed,and carry 8 seperate municipality licenses and I still call frequently with questions because every one of them have their own addemdums,and some don't have them in writing,so you have to guess or ask an official.It's no crime to call them,and no shame in it,they wil respect you more for wanting to do the job right the first time around.


----------



## j_builder (May 10, 2008)

acrwc10 said:


> Only one inspection, at rough in. I wanted to know if we were going to have an issue with the final because of this gas flex. I have heard a lot of guys say the flex can't run from the inside of the unit to the outside of it, but not any code sections and I see all of them hard piped into the box then the gas flex is inside the box no edges to rub on.


 
Why question the flex installation? If your not confortable with it have your plumber install rigid blk iron pipe/fittings...what maybe a 15-30 minutes job if that. 

Why take a chance on waiting for _final inspection _or call the building department and friendly chat with the insector to verify what are the requirements.


----------

